# Something wrong with dog's eye, please advise :(



## catahoulamom

Hi everyone, 

First of all, happy Mother's Day! If you are friends with me on facebook you may have seen a picture I posted earlier today of my pit bull, Rambo. When we woke up this morning his right eye appeared swollen. We went to bed at 4am this morning and he was fine, he had already been outside and slept in his bed on the floor all night. We woke up at 10am and noticed him squinting. He would look up at us and open it but then squint his eyes and blink, then hold the eye closed. At first his eyelids appeared red on the outer edges (only his right eye) so I thought it could be an allergic reaction and gave him Benadryl, then I realized that if this was an allergy, both of his eyes would be swollen, no? 

It's almost as if he has something in his eye. He paws at it sometimes, which almost makes me think there's something stuck in there. My boyfriend flushed it with Eye So Bright and it seemed to help the puffiness for a little while. Now after that experience he won't let me get near him with the bottle of Eye So Bright, and when I try to pry his eye open he really tries to hold it shut, I feel horrible. I'm going to google symptoms of a scratched retina now, maybe I should have done that first before posting. I just don't understand what could have happened... all he did was sleep in his bed all night. He doesn't bother the cats and they don't bother him, plus it's a small room so if the cat had scratched him (which has never happened) I'm sure I would have heard the commotion. We don't have foxtails in our yard, and the only other place he went yesterday was Petco. 

Anybody have some insight? Personal experiences? Obviously the vets office is closed today being Sunday, our vet is actually closed til Tuesday but I'd be willing to take him somewhere else tomorrow if it's necessary. It's obviously not comfortable for him. He's eating and drinking water as normal, now he's waiting at the door for me to let him out in the yard.


----------



## catahoulamom

Just looked up symptoms of Corneal Laceration. 

*Squinting*
Tearing
*Pawing at the eye*
Rubbing the eye or face
Bleeding from the eye
Cloudiness of the cornea
*Redness or swelling of the eye* (well, it seemed more his eyelid was swollen, not his eye)
Inability to see the eye because the third eyelid is covering the eye.
Other signs of trauma to the face

Seems like a superficial injury, when I look at his eye I don't see any obvious trauma. I'm going to put an e-collar on him and make an appointment. Anybody have experiences with this? Can it wait a day? There is no bleeding, clouding, no third eyelid. I just let him outside and watched him, he kept both of his eyes open pretty much the whole time, was only squinting a teeny bit. He comes back inside and starts squinting again.


----------



## diamond8

hi , 
your poor dog it looks terrible . that happens here to some of my dogs some times and its usually an insect sting or bite . wasps are uaually the culpret here my amber is a devil for eating wasps her tongue and all swells sometimes we have to watch her like a hawk.but its usually gone by the next day. just keep a watch and if you feel its no better in say 12 hours maybe pay your vet a visit. may be try a antihistmine from your chemist in the meen time .


----------



## catahoulamom

He just puked up a LOT. I fed him a chicken drumstick with about 2/3rds of the meat stripped off a few hours ago and he puked that up with quite a bit of what I guess is stomach acid mixed with the digested ground beef he ate for breakfast. I'm going to take him to the vet tomorrow unless he miraculously wakes up 100% better (wishful thinking I know). 

He's acting kinda sad and pathetic, but just perked up and barked at someone that was passing the house. I managed to put some of the eye so bright in his eye and he's not squinting as much anymore. I just don't know where the puking came from... he did it all over my brother's bed. :/


----------



## Liz

For scratched eyes we use cod liver oil capsule or vitamin e oil capsule and squeeze a drop right int he eye for a few days and see improvement. He is a little gunky due to the oil but it heals.


----------



## doggiedad

if it were my dog i would go to the E-Vet since my regular 
Vet's office is closed.


----------



## Sprocket

Poor Rambo!

How is he now?


----------



## xellil

Oh my! Poor Rambo. Is he doing any better? wonder why he threw up - maybe just because his eye is making him miserable?


----------



## catahoulamom

Liz - thanks so much for that! I'm going to try that for tonight. He actually hasn't been squinting much since I rinsed his eye again, he's holding it open but I can tell there's still a little discomfort. I'm going to get some Vit E capsules tonight as I just ran out of cod liver oil two days ago! As far as the vomiting, I just talked to my boyfriend and I'm pretty sure it's because he fed him stinky meat this morning. I was going to clean out the fridge because some chicken necks weren't smelling so hot, and he got to them before I did and fed it to Rambo with some ground beef. He's only been on raw for a few months so I think that upset his stomach, and explains the weird smell of his vomit. I gave him some diluted bentonite clay, I love this stuff, I swear it's magic in a bottle (I've taken it myself for hangovers and upset stomach), he hasn't vomited anymore and he is drinking water. I know a lot of people here aren't too keen on supplements but it's something I think everyone should have on hand. 

I think I'm going to fast him tonight and call in the morning to make an appointment. I really think something just got in his eye, possibly scratched it, because every time I flush it out it seems a little better. I hate the E-Vet in the area and would rather not visit them if I don't have to, if he continued vomiting I'd definitely take him in but it's looking like it was a one-time thing. 

Thank you everyone for your concern. I just noticed that the bed he slept in last night has some sand in the bottom of it (no idea where that came from). I'm thinking maybe some sand got into his eye and caused a superficial scratch. I checked the eye with a flash light and don't see any visible scratches.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

catahoulamom said:


> I gave him some diluted bentonite clay, I love this stuff, I swear it's magic in a bottle (I've taken it myself for hangovers and upset stomach), he hasn't vomited anymore and he is drinking water. I know a lot of people here aren't too keen on supplements but it's something I think everyone should have on hand.


I agree about the bentonite clay; I always have some around as well. It's safe, and works well as a detoxification agent.

Waiting to hear about Rambo's eye; I am hoping for the best possible outcome... Frustrating, isn't it, when weird stuff like this just comes out of the blue...


----------



## catahoulamom

NewYorkDogue said:


> I agree about the bentonite clay; I always have some around as well. It's safe, and works well as a detoxification agent.
> 
> Waiting to hear about Rambo's eye; I am hoping for the best possible outcome... Frustrating, isn't it, when weird stuff like this just comes out of the blue...


Thank you! And yes, unbelievably frustrating, considering we're FINALLY getting over his cough and seeing improvement with his localized demodex. But that's life, I guess - just another reason to have money saved in case of emergencies. And it's so weird because he was just LAYING THERE SLEEPING all night, like seriously - out of all times for something to happen, it happens while he's sleeping? Bizarre. I'll keep you all updated, gonna give this new vet a call in the morning to make an appointment. We just parted ways with our old vet because I couldn't take the front desk lady's horrible attitude anymore. I had been snapped at one too many times, and being a loyal client that has brought them a whole lotta business I just finally decided I wouldn't go back to be bitched at anymore.


----------



## catahoulamom

Um, WOW! I owe Liz $40 (how much our vet visits cost), because when we woke up this morning Rambo is not squinting his eye AT ALL! No swelling, no redness, no blinking, no sensitivity, nothing! We actually slept in and Rambo woke me up around 10:45am by jumping on the bed and giving me kisses LOL! I'd say he's feeling a lot better! I put the Vit E in his eye last night right before bed, I'm going to do it again this morning and again in the evening. Liz, should I do it for a couple of days just in case? 

Now I'm wondering what it could have been, if there was just something in his eye that irritated it or what? He hasn't puked anymore (I'm pretty sure it was that stinky meat yesterday that made him puke) and his morning poop was good. He's bouncing around playing in the yard right now, making me nervous that he's gonna get something else stuck in his eye lol. Thank you everyone for your concern!


----------



## Sprocket

I'd guess t was a small irritant like the sand in his bed


----------



## catahoulamom

Sprocket said:


> I'd guess t was a small irritant like the sand in his bed


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

catahoulamom said:


> Um, WOW! I owe Liz $40 (how much our vet visits cost), because when we woke up this morning Rambo is not squinting his eye AT ALL! No swelling, no redness, no blinking, no sensitivity, nothing! We actually slept in and Rambo woke me up around 10:45am by jumping on the bed and giving me kisses LOL! I'd say he's feeling a lot better! I put the Vit E in his eye last night right before bed, I'm going to do it again this morning and again in the evening. Liz, should I do it for a couple of days just in case?
> 
> Now I'm wondering what it could have been, if there was just something in his eye that irritated it or what? He hasn't puked anymore (I'm pretty sure it was that stinky meat yesterday that made him puke) and his morning poop was good. He's bouncing around playing in the yard right now, making me nervous that he's gonna get something else stuck in his eye lol. Thank you everyone for your concern!


So happy to hear the good news!

Just want to comment, though, on the cost of your vet visits... $40.!! As soon as I walk through the double glass doors of my vet's office, I am out $90...

Which is why I want to stay far, far away... as much as possible.


----------



## Sprocket

NewYorkDogue said:


> So happy to hear the good news!
> 
> Just want to comment, though, on the cost of your vet visits... $40.!! As soon as I walk through the double glass doors of my vet's office, I am out $90...
> 
> Which is why I want to stay far, far away... as much as possible.


90$!!!!

Ours is 45$ here.


----------



## diamond8

ah thats great news, thank god for that


----------



## Liz

I am so glad that helped. The stinky meat sounds like a tummy culprit and good job with the bentonite clay I love that stuff. I would do the eye probably three days and nights because the sand can really scratch and the oil is very healing. It is very cool how fast it works and the only thing is cleaning the oil residue. Thanks for the trust and I am glad he is better.


----------

